# Planning on buying that hi-cap semi-auto rifle? You should do so before the midterms.



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

*.....*

.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe good advice for some. Have all I would ever need . But then again it really never was about needs.
The end of the world for firearms has darn near come a dozen times. We have seen prices hit the sky, then come back to normal . For a while we have seen them at rock bottom for some. It will keep doing that until one day they are band or regulated out of the market .
Cost average buy what you feel you need first. Once that is filled pick a few of your wants and set prices you are willing to pay and consider a real deal. When they hit your target Buy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't want to make assumptions but does everyone know that a firearm is no good without ammo? 

Just thought I'd toss that out there! :vs_blush:


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Slippy said:


> I don't want to make assumptions but does everyone know that a firearm is no good without ammo?
> 
> Just thought I'd toss that out there! :vs_blush:


Ah, a firearm with no ammunition, I believe they call it the Assault Club or the Glock Rock.

Perhaps black powder might be a better purchase. The old school kind. With a tomahawk sidearm.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I don't want to make assumptions but does everyone know that a firearm is no good without ammo?
> 
> Just thought I'd toss that out there! :vs_blush:


 So what your are saying is just a pile of junk with no ammo. Knew I forgot something. Good thing they were shipped off of the kids to take care of. They are smarter than I am they have ammo.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

The Democrats have mentioned taxing ammunition to make it too costly to shoot. 
If by some disaster they were to gain the House, the Senate and the White House and use a ammunition tax to get around a pro-2ndA SC, a day at the range with a semi-auto rifle, pistol could get real expensive real quick.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I remember the "Clinton gun ban." You would go to a gun show, and venders used to make igloos out of dozens of hi-cap Kalashnikov magazines. I heard that high caps would be date stamped. I think I owned *one* of all the accoutrements I owned.

Having said that, I am on the trail of a breakdown 10/22 and a P938 in .22LR. My vest says Μολὼν λαβέ so I might as well walk the walk.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I don't want to make assumptions but does everyone know that a firearm is no good without ammo?
> 
> Just thought I'd toss that out there! :vs_blush:


One good smack on the back of the head with the butt of a revolver will put anyone out for hours. Learned that watching old westerns. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't want to make assumptions but does everyone know that a firearm is no good without ammo?
> 
> Just thought I'd toss that out there! :vs_blush:


Pretty sure George Soros and Obummer figgered that out back before Trump took over. Know a box of .22 was getting real scarce. Killery would have probably finished the job. Praise the Lord that Trump showed up! Plenty of hardware and softwared over here currently..but a person just never knows.Thats why we learned in Boy Scouts...be prepared.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Learned my lesson in 2008, I'm good.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Air.
Seriously.
If some high stupidity were to happen, the aforementioned Assault Weapons Ban, taxing of ammunition, other gross encroachment of the 2ndA, air rifles, pistols even air ammunition are totally looked over. 
Want a .50 caliber air rifle and ammunition delivered to your door, no paperwork, done. 
There are a few states looking at making it legal to hunt with air. Deer even. It is blackpowder distance, but it can get the job done.

For maintaining the fundamentals of marksmanship, there is not a lot of difference between a .22 air rifle and a .22LR. 
.22 air ammunition is even cheaper than .22LR.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Three things when it comes to prepping ammo: stack it high, stack it deep, stack it wide. 

Another way is to try to standardize calibers. Limit your firearms to the calibers you stock. Regaurdless of election cycle never trust politicans to do the right thing. Write, call, email and fax you opinions to federal and state delegates that represent you. Belong to a second amendment organization or five. Include them in your correspondence. Above all vote. Get your friends who have similar opinions to vote too. Just tell those who think differently they get to vote on Wednesday do to incivility this year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

GoodSam said:


> I know that many of you have learned your lesson but there are always newbies (like me) who need advice and encouragement. People got this idea that because Trump is in office and Republicans control everything that all is well and good in Mayberry. It can all change in a heartbeat. As always, buy cheap and buy while you can.


 You are 100% correct. That is why you fill you needs first. But putting yourself in financial hard ship is also a problem in it's self some times you have to either settle for something less than what you want, or wait. Not much in life is not a gamble at one level or another.
Nothing sucks more than buying a few great weapons only to have to sell them a year down the road to cover expenses . And likely lose you tail in a panic sale.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GoodSam said:


> I know that many of you have learned your lesson but there are always newbies (like me) who need advice and encouragement. People got this idea that because Trump is in office and Republicans control everything that all is well and good in Mayberry. It can all change in a heartbeat. As always, *buy cheap* and buy while you can.


Then listen son and listen well...buying cheap is not the way to go when it comes to firearms and ammo. Do you really want to risk life because you saved a few dollars?

HMMM?

I think not.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Also there is a difference between Cheap and lower cost. Low cost is a PSA or Anderson lower purchased at a sale price. Cheap in a Bubba johns discount count lower with no real history to it. When I tell son one a PSA lower or upper will do the job . I back it up . I have a few and use them. hang in there you get through all this stuff in time S will not hit the fan this week. Nice part about Wisconsin lot of the problem children leave.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I don't want to make assumptions but does everyone know that a firearm is no good without ammo?
> 
> Just thought I'd toss that out there! :vs_blush:


That's why most of my rifles can accommodate a bayonet! Just picked up an M-7 and it sure fits nice on my M&P-15.
I'll never give up till I have the last jab!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> That's why most of my rifles can accommodate a bayonet! Just picked up an M-7 and it sure fits nice on my M&P-15.
> I'll never give up till I have the last jab!
> 
> View attachment 84447
> View attachment 84449


You're losing half your blade length to the flash suppressor.
It is barely long enough to disembowel someone now.

Not to mention, a butt stroke with that set up could be problematic.

Wood and steel, baby!! A 10 pound wood and steel rifle is the way to go for bayonet fighting.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You're losing half your blade length to the flash suppressor.
> It is barely long enough to disembowel someone now.
> 
> Not to mention, a butt stroke with that set up could be problematic.
> ...


RPD Thanks I agree with you sir not much choice with this set-up but better than nothing if I run out of ammo or jam big time! 
I think hell is coming to breakfast soon and getting every advantage I possibly can! This a back-up to a back-up anyway.
I think you like M1A's and mine is right next to me now!


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Then listen son and listen well...buying cheap is not the way to go when it comes to firearms and ammo. Do you really want to risk life because you saved a few dollars?
> 
> HMMM?
> 
> I think not.


I didn't mean buy cheap as in buy poor quality, I meant buy while prices are low. I assumed that most people with a certain degree of intelligence would've understood what I was saying but it looks like I assumed wrong. And don't call me son, I am not your son, thank God.

No need to reply with any snarky comeback comments because I am out of this place for good after this and I won't be reading them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dammit @Slippy, you done scared off another one.
@GoodSam, he means well, but does like to take jabs now and then. Don't let his newbie initiation push you away.
Your point is sound. Buy while the buying is good and prices are low.
We can always pray for a red wave, but we're preppers by gum, and we prepare for the worst!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GoodSam said:


> I didn't mean buy cheap as in buy poor quality, I meant buy while prices are low. I assumed that most people with a certain degree of intelligence would've understood what I was saying but it looks like I assumed wrong. And don't call me son, I am not your son, thank God.
> 
> No need to reply with any snarky comeback comments because I am out of this place for good after this and I won't be reading them.


It's not a matter of intelligence. It's a matter of the language. Nobody ever said English is perfect.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Touchy huh? Maybe we need a beginner's class where one can be coddled until they are groomed for the real world. It's ugly out there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Semi-auto is good has it's place. But don't forget the simple almost fault proof bolt action rifle. The basic shot guns. Both generally half the cost of most semi auto's and very effective. That 30-30 marlin at the local estate sale or gun show that is in good shape and selling at a low cost.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

GoodSam said:


> I didn't mean buy cheap as in buy poor quality, I meant buy while prices are low. I assumed that most people with a certain degree of intelligence would've understood what I was saying but it looks like I assumed wrong. And don't call me son, I am not your son, thank God.
> 
> No need to reply with any snarky comeback comments because I am out of this place for good after this and I won't be reading them.


 We understand that. many read these threads that do not post. We must from time to time point things out for the benefit of all


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

GoodSam said:


> .....





GoodSam said:


> .....





GoodSam said:


> .....





GoodSam said:


> .....


Somebody hurt my feelings so now Im taking my ball and going to my safe place and I'm editing all my posts because you bullies don't deserve my wisdom in words.

So there !

Bad Sam bad....


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

That took an interesting turn.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Somebody hurt my feelings so now Im taking my ball and going to my safe place and I'm editing all my posts because you bullies don't deserve my wisdom in words.
> 
> So there !
> 
> Bad Sam bad....


Just more provisions for the rest of us after SHTF, 'cuz he won't last long _then _either.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Hate to see him get pulled into some of those highly questionable prepper sties.


----------

